# Recommendations for telescoping ramp for senior golden



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I used for my senior Beau a harness from www.helpemup.com. It worked for two years when he became weak due to his seizures. 

This post on the forum has some good information on it
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/92648-assistive-devices.html


----------



## ivydc1 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks BeauShel for the suggestion. I ordered one for Wallace on Thursday. Hopefully it will help him have a little more stability in his backside. 

Appreciate the quick response.

Ivy


----------



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

*Ramps*

The only use for a ramp is getting into a SUV or wagon. I picked up a petstep folding ramp on ebay from petstep itself at half the retail price. They are really customer returns because they didn't know how to use them or their dog wouldn't use it or the dog passed. Mine came like it was brand new.

I looked for weeks and realized that the folding ramps were the best.

search ramps here and you will find a wealth of info.


----------

